# Demigryph Size Query



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Guys I'm thinking about ways to include skullcrushers in my Tzeentch WoC army, and thought about converting some from demigryphs

Question is how big are the demigryphs? I have never seen them assembled in person. 

Are they big enough for a Chaos Knight to sit on or would they look too small?

Size comparison pics would be great or if anyone has tried this what type of results did you get?


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

I'd say the knights look too oversized to be honest. Here's a couple of pics of one of my WiP Demi's next to a WiP Chaos Knight. Sorry for the quality, they were taken on my iPod.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I have never held a knight next to one; however Demigryphs are on 50x75mm bases (compared to 25x50mm for Chaos Knights) and are most of the length of the base so seem big enough.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Wow those demigryphs are much smaller than I thought they were. 

The hunt goes on..

Any alternative Tzeentch-esque monsterous cavalry units anyone can think of? I'd consider non-Gw if their the right size


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Yeah they're really small compared to the size of the base, they really should be a little bigger.

As alternatives to Demi's I've seen people use thunderwolves which you could always mutate with chaos accessories. 

http://warhammer-empire.com/theforum/index.php?topic=41591.0 is a pretty interesing thread of demigryph alternatives so that might give you some ideas for juggernaut alternatives


----------

